# Monior below 6k



## 1993gregory (Apr 30, 2011)

Which would be the best monitor under 6k.
I am thinking of Dell D1920 18.5"Wide Monitor
and it should be compatible with Sapphire HD 5670 1GB


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ Rs. 5700 would be good


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 30, 2011)

Why not pay 200 bucks more and get DELL IN2020M at 6.2k. Its a HD+LED Monitor unlike the IN1920 which is simply LED.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 30, 2011)

19inch:- BenQ G925HDL- 5.7K
20inch:- Acer V203H or Dell IN2020M - 6.2K


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

^^ Dell IN2020M is a better option


----------



## himangshu (Apr 30, 2011)

I know that. In case he can't find the Dell model then he can opt for the Acer


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

Guys, I think the Benq is better than the Acer.
So I reccomend that.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 30, 2011)

thetechfreak,
Benq is 18.5'' where as DELL IN2020M is 20''. So, OP should rather opt for DELL. But if his budget is strictly the Benq model will be a better choice over IN1920.
And himangshu, 
there is many possibility to find Dell as dell has many centres across India.


----------



## AGN (May 1, 2011)

I've got a viewsonic va1938w-led for 5.7K with a native of 1366x786. Isnt this HD?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

AGN said:
			
		

> Isnt this HD?


 No. 
HD is 1920x1080 resolution, ie FULL HD is only 1080 p, 
even 1080i is not * full * HD


----------



## himangshu (May 1, 2011)

AGN said:


> I've got a viewsonic va1938w-led for 5.7K with a native of 1366x786. Isnt this HD?



It is 720p HD.

Full HD is 1920x1080 which is 1080p


----------

